# My pits hypoallergenic



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a hypoallergenic pit here?? I went to the vet about 2 weeks ago and the vet told me that the rash on Harleys tummy was a staph infection. The reason for this is stressful conditions(which he shouldnt be stressed he is king of the house) or being allergic to the food we were feeding him. She told me to keep him away from beef, wheat, corn, soy chicken etc. Sad part is i did put him on the Before Grain diet which doesnt have the wheat corn and soy. She also told me to stop giving him milk bones that we have been giving him since he was a pup. Now she has put him on a venison and potato diet with hypoallergenic treats! Has anyone ever had this problem before?? And if so did you ever go back to giving him milkbones and there normal food?? Sorry i just had to vent...i feel so bad for the lil guy! Hes as allergic as his mommy is!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

PittyLover314 said:


> Does anyone have a hypoallergenic pit here?? I went to the vet about 2 weeks ago and the vet told me that the rash on Harleys tummy was a staph infection. The reason for this is stressful conditions(which he shouldnt be stressed he is king of the house) or being allergic to the food we were feeding him. She told me to keep him away from beef, wheat, corn, soy chicken etc. Sad part is i did put him on the Before Grain diet which doesnt have the wheat corn and soy. She also told me to stop giving him milk bones that we have been giving him since he was a pup. Now she has put him on a venison and potato diet with hypoallergenic treats! Has anyone ever had this problem before?? And if so did you ever go back to giving him milkbones and there normal food?? Sorry i just had to vent...i feel so bad for the lil guy! Hes as allergic as his mommy is!


First off hun did the vet give you anything to put on the rash? 
Second to answer your quetions.... If your dog is allergic to the following stuff you stated then NO you will never go back to those items. Make sure in your Vension/Potatoe that there is NO poultry fat...

Hope I this helps

Deb


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My EB is severely allergic to Milk Bones. It could be the milk bones causing this. Have they run tests to see EXACTLY what his allergies are? If not, you can start introducing items once his rash heals completely. You can only add one new item at a time, and I would test the new item for several weeks before adding another item. This will help you determine the allergy.


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

My puppy is hyperallergenic. At any time I can like scrach her and she will go nuts and scratch herself. I tried EVERY damn food from blue buffalo, innova, TOTW. Thebonly thing that didn't make her itch AS MUCH is either great life of Orijen dog food. She takes a half a benadryl usually everyother day. My opinion don't bother with the tests. Most likely it is something with the quality of meats in the food, wheat, gluten or dairy. I myself would go completely raw but I don't trust myself to give all the proper vitamins and minerals for nutrition. But if your dog has bad allergies Raw diet is way to go


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

So they tested for his allergies?

most dogs are allergic to wheat and wheat products and some have peanut allergies aswell. I've never heard of a dog being allergic to meat products.

Use oatmeal shampoo and conditioner on him because it sooths itchy skin


UGH, Milk bones have horrid ingrediants! so much wheat and fillers it isnt even funny!
Riley got sick off Milkbones so we wont ever get that type again



It is also very common in pitbull's to have allergies. blues and red colored dogs have it worse then brindles and blacks. their pigmentation is fair skinned and they are sensitive.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

i never got him tested...she just weighed out what i have been giving him in the past. He was on antibiotics so the rash is finally gone away. Hes been really good so far with the new diet he is only allowed to have the venicine and pot(vet prescription) and hypo treats...its not such a bad idea he seems to enjoy the treats more then milk bones! The only thing i can think of that we have been giving him allll along was the milkbones..ive changed his food 10000 times..so now im keeping my fingers crossed that this doesnt come backl


----------

